# Factory Ford Ranger EV



## Electric A1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Just picked up this truck the weekend before last, and I'm going to be working to get it back on the road again. Not many of these trucks left, so I thought it would be cool to share here!
Here's some links to a couple videos I've done about it, I plan to try to document all of my progress as I go along.

Walk-around tour: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=urH1bjF01FY

Removing the battery pack: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Chu0ZZDiyw


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

Cool project !


I wish we had these trucks in Europe....


Good luck and have fun with the project !


----------



## Emyr (Oct 27, 2016)

prensel said:


> I wish we had these trucks in Europe....


This generation of Ranger is reasonably common in the UK, I guess being originally a Ford of Australia design, other right-hand-drive markets got it first.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Emyr said:


> This generation of Ranger is reasonably common in the UK, I guess being originally a Ford of Australia design, other right-hand-drive markets got it first.


But this is the 1998-2012 third-generation Ranger, which was for the Americas (North / Central / South America, built in the U.S. and Argentina). The replacement for this generation was developed in Australia.

This generation of American Ranger does look a lot like the Ford-badged Mazda truck which was available as the Ranger outside of Americas from 2006 to 2011.


----------



## Electric A1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Just picked up another one this weekend! This one is a 98' model, also uploaded a video of it... 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQlPvGgvgqs

I may end up parting this one out (as much of a shame as that would be)... I am on the lookout for some batteries for the white truck though, so if anyone in or around southern California has any I might be interested buying them, or maybe even some sort of trade for the red truck!


----------



## EVmattyP (May 12, 2019)

Wow, I would love one of these. This would be a great little project to gut everything out and just swap in a very simple Hyper9 system and some newer, quality battery modules.


----------



## Electric A1 (Oct 16, 2016)

EVmattyP said:


> Wow, I would love one of these. This would be a great little project to gut everything out and just swap in a very simple Hyper9 system and some newer, quality battery modules.


Not sure why you'd want to swap in a Hyper 9 (other than more power)? The drive-train setup in these is actually pretty decent, other than not being very powerful... Although it might be possible to maybe swap the inverter and just run more power through the stock Siemens motor, as it seems pretty overbuilt for the application.
You also would have to figure out a new gearbox for a Hyper 9, as the Getrag gear reduction unit on these trucks is concentric with the motor (e.g., the passenger side gearbox output actually goes through the center of the motor, which is really bizarre, but saves a lot of space).
Lastly, the voltage that this truck is designed to run is in the low to mid 300v range, so about 2-3x what the Hyper 9 is designed for... Meaning that to use a Hyper 9, you'd have to swap all the other HV components (A/C, power steering, DC/DC, etc.) for stuff that will run that the 100-150v that the Hyper9 will use. Might as well just do a scratch-built conversion at that point.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Electric A1 said:


> Not sure why you'd want to swap in a Hyper 9 (other than more power)? The drive-train setup in these is actually pretty decent, other than not being very powerful... Although it might be possible to maybe swap the inverter and just run more power through the stock Siemens motor, as it seems pretty overbuilt for the application.
> ...
> Lastly, the voltage that this truck is designed to run is in the low to mid 300v range, so about 2-3x what the Hyper 9 is designed for... Meaning that to use a Hyper 9, you'd have to swap all the other HV components (A/C, power steering, DC/DC, etc.) for stuff that will run that the 100-150v that the Hyper9 will use. Might as well just do a scratch-built conversion at that point.


I agree that converting a genuine Ranger EV to any low-voltage system isn't appropriate; it would make more sense to start with a conventional Ranger.

A battery replacement (and likely upgrade to lithium, with a suitable BMS), plus an update to the current charging port standard, seems like the right level of modification for a Ranger EV.



Electric A1 said:


> ...
> You also would have to figure out a new gearbox for a Hyper 9, as the Getrag gear reduction unit on these trucks is concentric with the motor (e.g., the passenger side gearbox output actually goes through the center of the motor, which is really bizarre, but saves a lot of space).
> ...


I didn't realize that, or had forgotten about it.

For anyone wanting a motor power upgrade for the Ranger EV, the Chevrolet Bolt drive unit is a possibility. Like the Ranger EV, the motor and transaxle are concentric. The Chevrolet Spark EV also had a concentric design, but uses less efficient planetary gears and a heavier but less powerful lower-speed motor. Of course then (as with any modern EV motor) the Ranger EV's stock battery voltage will be a little low for the motor...

For anyone determined to replace the motor, but keep the concentric transaxle, motors with hollow shafts which might accommodate this include the BorgWarner (formerly Remy) HVH plus the YASA, Emrax, and likely other "pancake" designs.


----------



## Electric A1 (Oct 16, 2016)

brian_ said:


> For anyone wanting a motor power upgrade for the Ranger EV, the Chevrolet Bolt drive unit is a possibility. Like the Ranger EV, the motor and transaxle are concentric. The Chevrolet Spark EV also had a concentric design, but uses less efficient planetary gears and a heavier but less powerful lower-speed motor. Of course then (as with any modern EV motor) the Ranger EV's stock battery voltage will be a little low for the motor...


Interesting... I didn't know that the Spark and Bolt also used concentric motors. There is a modification that a few Ranger owners have done to allow the truck to operate at slightly higher voltages, but it is really just a different driver board in the inverter that eliminates a few other modules... So I'm not sure what it would involve to remove the inverter entirely, as I think it plays a big role in the operation of the rest of the systems in the truck...

Since I have two trucks (and one will likely end up a parts truck), I thought it would be cool to take the motor out of the second truck and stick it up front since these use the 4wd Ranger front suspension. Not sure what it would take to make the 2nd inverter run "standalone" though, and traction/stability control might be concern. 

The max voltage the Ranger will run with "stock" is about 374v, or roughly perfect for a 90s pack, which just so happens to be equal to 15 Model S modules . There is a guy that I think is running 14 of those in his Ranger (along with that inverter driver board) that gets 200+ mi of range.

My current plan is to do a lithium swap on one of the trucks, but I'm still looking for a pack within my budget... Although not ideally what I'd like to use, I might be relegated to using some used LiFePO4 cells. The white truck currently has a completely dead LiFePO4 pack in it, which is unfortunately past the point of being saved. I also would like to get it set up with CHAdeMO DC fast charging, though that will likely be dependent on what I decide to do battery wise.


----------



## EVmattyP (May 12, 2019)

Electric A1 said:


> Not sure why you'd want to swap in a Hyper 9 (other than more power)? The drive-train setup in these is actually pretty decent, other than not being very powerful... Although it might be possible to maybe swap the inverter and just run more power through the stock Siemens motor, as it seems pretty overbuilt for the application.
> You also would have to figure out a new gearbox for a Hyper 9, as the Getrag gear reduction unit on these trucks is concentric with the motor (e.g., the passenger side gearbox output actually goes through the center of the motor, which is really bizarre, but saves a lot of space).
> Lastly, the voltage that this truck is designed to run is in the low to mid 300v range, so about 2-3x what the Hyper 9 is designed for... Meaning that to use a Hyper 9, you'd have to swap all the other HV components (A/C, power steering, DC/DC, etc.) for stuff that will run that the 100-150v that the Hyper9 will use. Might as well just do a scratch-built conversion at that point.


All fair points. I'm just fascinated with the HyPer 9 motors and thinking of all the vehicles that would be enhanced by using that motor system. 

I'm looking to swap one into my 2200lb Th!nk city at the moment. it would be almost 300% more power and torque at the expense of about 20% range. Fair trade-off for my use.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Electric A1 said:


> Since I have two trucks (and one will likely end up a parts truck), I thought it would be cool to take the motor out of the second truck and stick it up front since these use the 4wd Ranger front suspension. Not sure what it would take to make the 2nd inverter run "standalone" though, and traction/stability control might be concern.


In his Bolt-driven Westfalia, Yabert was able to use the complete Bolt drive unit with stock controls, in the rear of the van. I suspect that while stability control is doomed to just not work, traction control would still be functional for each axle separately.



Electric A1 said:


> The max voltage the Ranger will run with "stock" is about 374v, or roughly perfect for a 90s pack, which just so happens to be equal to 15 Model S modules . There is a guy that I think is running 14 of those in his Ranger (along with that inverter driver board) that gets 200+ mi of range.


I wondered about 14 Tesla Model S/X modules, but I don't know how the pack dimensions would work out. An advantage of 14 instead of 15 modules could be that it might be possible to use the original Tesla BMS from any of the 14-module models.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

EVmattyP said:


> All fair points. I'm just fascinated with the HyPer 9 motors and thinking of all the vehicles that would be enhanced by using that motor system.


The HyPer9 is potentially a good upgrade for any low-voltage system using a traditional brushed DC motor, but other than being configured for that voltage and having a traditional package (mounting, shaft end), it's a pretty normal modern permanent magnet synchronous motor. For vehicles already running higher voltage, a salvaged EV motor might be a better choice... if you can mount it and arrange a compatible inverter.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Electric A1 said:


> Since I have two trucks (and one will likely end up a parts truck), I thought it would be cool to take the motor out of the second truck and stick it up front since these use the 4wd Ranger front suspension.


Assuming that the 2WD Ranger of that vintage uses coil springs, it looks like the EV uses the 4WD suspension to get the torsion bars for packaging reasons. It looks like a conversion to 4WD (with two drive units) would present three challenges:

although the suspension may be 4WD, the hub carrier, bearings, and hub are presumably the 2WD components, so they would need to be swapped out,
the battery pack appears (in the walkaround video) to extend all the way to the front axle line, so it would need to shortened to make room for the drive unit, and
everything under the hood would still need to be fit in, as well as the front controller/inverter.

From a quick look at the battery removal video, it seems like it would make sense to build a new pack which omits the portion forward of the mid-mounts, so it doesn't occupy the engine space.


----------



## Electric A1 (Oct 16, 2016)

EVmattyP said:


> All fair points. I'm just fascinated with the HyPer 9 motors and thinking of all the vehicles that would be enhanced by using that motor system.
> 
> I'm looking to swap one into my 2200lb Th!nk city at the moment. it would be almost 300% more power and torque at the expense of about 20% range. Fair trade-off for my use.


Unfortunately I don't think you can use a Hyper9 in a Th!nk, as those also run a high voltage system (roughly 400v max). The HyPer 9 is only designed to run at 100-150v, so you'd be running it at 3-4x the voltage it is designed for...


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Electric A1 said:


> ... these use the 4wd Ranger front suspension.





brian_ said:


> Assuming that the 2WD Ranger of that vintage uses coil springs, it looks like the EV uses the 4WD suspension to get the torsion bars for packaging reasons...


It looks like some later 2WD Rangers of the same generation also used the torsion bar suspension, so it isn't just a 4WD suspension; in the case of the EV, it looks like the torsion bar suspension came with the frame, which was the 4WD version presumably for strength, but it may also have been used for height (perhaps wanted in the EV for clearance under the battery pack). That means there may be some experience out there in the 2WD torsion bar to 4WD conversion. In any case, the 2WD uses fixed spindles, so conversion to 4WD definitely requires changing the hub carriers (uprights).

The Ford Ranger Front Suspension


----------



## Electric A1 (Oct 16, 2016)

brian_ said:


> It looks like some later 2WD Rangers of the same generation also used the torsion bar suspension, so it isn't just a 4WD suspension; in the case of the EV, it looks like the torsion bar suspension came with the frame, which was the 4WD version presumably for strength, but it may also have been used for height (perhaps wanted in the EV for clearance under the battery pack). That means there may be some experience out there in the 2WD torsion bar to 4WD conversion. In any case, the 2WD uses fixed spindles, so conversion to 4WD definitely requires changing the hub carriers (uprights).
> 
> The Ford Ranger Front Suspension


Thanks for sharing, I didn't realize that any of the regular ICE 2wd rangers had torsion bar suspension as well... I knew the previous gen 2wd ones used a twin I-beam/coil spring suspension, and the 98' and up had a more "conventional" wishbone/coil spring IFS. 

Upon further research I guess it was the Ranger Edge (and later Sport) 2wd (kinda like the equivalent of the Tacoma PreRunner; bigger tires, fender flares, ground clearance, etc. to look like a 4wd, but still just 2wd) that used the torsion bar suspension. The EV came out in 1998, which was before the Edge became available as a 2wd with the torsion bar suspension (2001-2005). Other than the hubs and shocks, the 4wd and Edge suspension look to be nearly identical. Could be that maybe they use the same spindle/knuckle as the EV on these trucks?

I imagine they used the 4wd frame/torsion bar suspension on the EV both for the weight (the lead acid version weighed about 4,600lbs. empty), and the extra ground clearance (the battery pack does hang about 3-4in. below the frame rails). 

The shop/student manual documentation refers to the EV having "Ranger 4x4 control arms and modified Explorer 2wd steering knuckle and spindle assemblies" along with apparently unique torsion bars, shocks, and stabilizer bar. The brakes on all four corners are also from the Explorer parts bin, and supposedly the rear hubs are "similar to those used on the Thunderbird"...


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Electric A1 said:


> Upon further research I guess it was the Ranger Edge (and later Sport) 2wd (kinda like the equivalent of the Tacoma PreRunner; bigger tires, fender flares, ground clearance, etc. to look like a 4wd, but still just 2wd) that used the torsion bar suspension.


I think that's a good comparison. There was a similar situation in Nissan Frontiers.

In the current (and mechanically unrelated) Ranger worldwide the base 2WD sits 100 mm (4") lower than the 4WD, but other 2WD variants including all 2WD Rangers in the U.S. sit at the same height as the 4WD. (We don't get new 2WD Rangers in Canada).



Electric A1 said:


> The EV came out in 1998, which was before the Edge became available as a 2wd with the torsion bar suspension (2001-2005). Other than the hubs and shocks, the 4wd and Edge suspension look to be nearly identical. Could be that maybe they use the same spindle/knuckle as the EV on these trucks?


That seems likely, or at least very similar parts.



Electric A1 said:


> I imagine they used the 4wd frame/torsion bar suspension on the EV both for the weight (the lead acid version weighed about 4,600lbs. empty), and the extra ground clearance (the battery pack does hang about 3-4in. below the frame rails).


I agree. Thanks for the confirmation about the weight and the pack position.

A Ranger EV converted to lithium and 4WD might not be very different in weight than a lead-acid original Ranger EV, perhaps.



Electric A1 said:


> The shop/student manual documentation refers to the EV having "Ranger 4x4 control arms and modified Explorer 2wd steering knuckle and spindle assemblies" along with apparently unique torsion bars, shocks, and stabilizer bar.


The Explorer of that vintage was based on the Ranger. I don't know why they didn't just use 2WD Ranger steering knuckles (hub carriers), but I suspect that is was for ride height, resulting from the position of the spindle in the knuckle relative to the ball joints - raising or lowering the spindle is how 2WD vehicles are lowered or raised without messing up suspension geometry (no change in spring length or arm angles). The Explorer/EV knuckles (and presumably later Edge) would likely have the spindle lower on the knuckle than the normal 2WD Ranger, and likely at the same height as the 4WD Ranger hub.

The other parts would be unique just to match the axle load. The torsion bars and stabilizer bar would simply be thicker for higher weight, and the shocks stiffer.



Electric A1 said:


> The brakes on all four corners are also from the Explorer parts bin, and supposedly the rear hubs are "similar to those used on the Thunderbird"...


The Ranger EV needs hub and bearing assemblies like the front of a FWD or 4WD vehicle, or rear of an independent suspension RWD vehicle, because it doesn't have the live beam axle and does need to accommodate driven axle shafts. The Thunderbird was RWD and large and the generation of that time had independent rear suspension, so the hubs and bearings would be suitable; the hubs wouldn't be identical only because the Thunderbird used a slightly different wheel bolt pattern (108 mm instead of 4.5" or 114.3 mm of the Ranger and Explorer).

The good news in all of this is that conversion to 4WD is likely largely straightforward, and that parts (such as bearings) should be readily available for the EV... even if you may need to ask for them by another name with some suppliers.


----------



## EVmattyP (May 12, 2019)

Electric A1 said:


> Unfortunately I don't think you can use a Hyper9 in a Th!nk, as those also run a high voltage system (roughly 400v max). The HyPer 9 is only designed to run at 100-150v, so you'd be running it at 3-4x the voltage it is designed for...


I don't want to hijack the OP but I'm already working on re-configuring the stock pack for 144v. Essentially I'm going to be entirely gutting the car and starting over from scratch, just using the OE battery location. 

On the EV Ranger topic it seems to me that doing an ICE conversion and mounting the motor directly to the rear differential would be the easiest/best way. This would leave the trans tunnel and most of the engine bay free for batteries. It would also allow you to fine tune acceleration vs top speed by replacing the ring gear with one of the many options available in the aftermarket. am I missing something?


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

EVmattyP said:


> On the EV Ranger topic it seems to me that doing an ICE conversion and mounting the motor directly to the rear differential would be the easiest/best way. This would leave the trans tunnel and most of the engine bay free for batteries. It would also allow you to fine tune acceleration vs top speed by replacing the ring gear with one of the many options available in the aftermarket. am I missing something?


The Ranger EV is already an EV... there's no conversion to be done. The stock engine and transmission spaces are filled with the forward portion of the factory Ranger EV battery pack.

For someone wanting to upgrade the motor, there is no conventional rear axle to connect to - it has that Getrag concentric gearbox, for which gearing changes are almost certainly not possible.

For conversion to 4WD, with the front part of the battery pack eliminated (counting on lithium to provide enough capacity despite the much smaller volume), the plan would be to use the extra drive unit from the second Ranger EV. For someone without an extra drive unit, it would be possible to convert the hubs and carriers (knuckles), add the normal 4WD front drive axle, and connect a motor to it... then changing ring-and-pinion sets would provide some tuning ability, although the most extreme reduction available would likely be the only suitable choice. For a Ranger, that would be the 7.5" or (more likely) 8.8"; the 8.8" has up to 5.71:1 available.


----------



## EVmattyP (May 12, 2019)

brian_ said:


> The Ranger EV is already an EV... there's no conversion to be done.


I must not have been clear. When I mentioned wanting to modify an EV Ranger we all agreed it would be easier to convert an ICE Ranger....that's what I was talking about.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

EVmattyP said:


> I must not have been clear. When I mentioned wanting to modify an EV Ranger we all agreed it would be easier to convert an ICE Ranger....that's what I was talking about.


Ah, okay.
Yes, if you're going to replace everything you might as well start with a cheaper and more available gas truck. But then you don't have the the de Dion rear, so you're either mounting a motor directly to the rear axle (good for golf carts, big trucks, and big buses... but not a pickup truck), or dealing with a motor and shaft in the middle of what could be a nice big contiguous battery pack space, or doing an IRS conversion. The Solectria E-10 (conversion of Chevrolet S-10) approach was to mount the motor(s) behind the axle, with a short shaft to a reversed axle, like a rear-engine bus.

There is one advantage of starting with the factory Ranger EV, even if replacing every electric powertrain component (charger, battery, controller, motor): it already has a battery pack housing and a frame designed to mount it without interfering cross members, plus electrically boosted steering and brakes.


----------



## Electric A1 (Oct 16, 2016)

EVmattyP said:


> I don't want to hijack the OP but I'm already working on re-configuring the stock pack for 144v. Essentially I'm going to be entirely gutting the car and starting over from scratch, just using the OE battery location.
> 
> On the EV Ranger topic it seems to me that doing an ICE conversion and mounting the motor directly to the rear differential would be the easiest/best way. This would leave the trans tunnel and most of the engine bay free for batteries. It would also allow you to fine tune acceleration vs top speed by replacing the ring gear with one of the many options available in the aftermarket. am I missing something?


Interesting swap you've got going on... Should be neat with all the extra power! Especially being how small/lightweight the car is.
These 2 Ranger's I've got are factory EV's built by Ford (1998-2001), they are NOT ICE conversions, so there is no solid rear axle/diff. Instead it has a motor mounted between the frame rails in the rear, with a De-Dion rear suspension. 
This opens up the entire space between the frame rails for almost the entire wheelbase of the truck, which is of course where the battery pack goes. Under the hood is where the A/C, power steering, charger, DC/DC, and heating systems go.

Edit: Just noticed I missed a few other replies and someone already mentioned this, haha. Anyhow, my plan for these two trucks is to either get one or both running with a lithium pack upgrade, and that's pretty much it... Most likely I won't be doing much of any other heavy modifications, except probably swapping the on-board charger, and maybe adding CHAdeMO DC fast charging. These things are a true piece of EV history that is all to often forgotten, so I don't want to mess with them too much! It would be kinda neat to make one a 4wd though like I mentioned earlier... If I do end up fixing both, I will likely sell one of them, just not sure which one I want to keep yet...


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Electric A1 - those images of the battery pack and the underside of the truck without the pack are great. They show 

the stock body design (including transmission tunnel with shifter access hole
how the pack is designed to use every possible bit of space
the EV-specific frame, based on the 4WD frame, with crossmembers designed to arch over the battery pack


----------



## Ladogaboy (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm curious how this project is going. I also have two Ford Ranger Electrics that I'm trying to bring back alive (a white and a red one as well).


----------



## Electric A1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Ladogaboy said:


> I'm curious how this project is going. I also have two Ford Ranger Electrics that I'm trying to bring back alive (a white and a red one as well).


Just noticed your reply. Not really any progress as of yet... I've actually sold the red one, and still have the white one. I've sorta been waiting for super deal on a battery to fall into my lap, but with work and all I am also always really busy, so just not enough time really... But I would really like to get it up and running with a pack to give it 100+mi of range eventually.


----------



## Ladogaboy (Apr 25, 2010)

Electric A1 said:


> Just noticed your reply. Not really any progress as of yet... I've actually sold the red one, and still have the white one. I've sorta been waiting for super deal on a battery to fall into my lap, but with work and all I am also always really busy, so just not enough time really... But I would really like to get it up and running with a pack to give it 100+mi of range eventually.


Ah, yes. I understand. I'm struggling to find time and resources to work on mine as well. Because you have the NiMH version, the battery system should be pretty straightforward (100 LiFePO4 cells in series with every four cells mimicking the stock 12 V NiMH). Unfortunately, it would also be expensive. With the current LiFePO4 batteries, it should be pretty easy to fit well over 100 Ah cells, which should give you close to the 100 miles of range you're looking for. Unfortunately, new LiFePO4 cells are a lot of money. 

This is one of the best deals I've seen right now (with free U.S. shipping): 100 Ah LiFePO4

With proper bracketing, you could probably fit 100s2p, which would put the Ranger close to 200 miles of range. That would cost nearly $12,000 to do, though, so it might not be worth it.


----------



## Electric A1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Ladogaboy said:


> Ah, yes. I understand. I'm struggling to find time and resources to work on mine as well. Because you have the NiMH version, the battery system should be pretty straightforward (100 LiFePO4 cells in series with every four cells mimicking the stock 12 V NiMH). Unfortunately, it would also be expensive. With the current LiFePO4 batteries, it should be pretty easy to fit well over 100 Ah cells, which should give you close to the 100 miles of range you're looking for. Unfortunately, new LiFePO4 cells are a lot of money.
> 
> This is one of the best deals I've seen right now (with free U.S. shipping): 100 Ah LiFePO4
> 
> With proper bracketing, you could probably fit 100s2p, which would put the Ranger close to 200 miles of range. That would cost nearly $12,000 to do, though, so it might not be worth it.


My Ranger actually was originally a lead acid truck, not NiMH. I terms of "defeating" the stock BCM, I think I am most likely going to install Joromy's inverter board, which eliminates the BCM completely, and adds some extra functionality to the truck. I've looked at a few used pack options (including Kia Soul EV, and 2012-14 Rav4 EV), but I'm basically just waiting for the right deal to come along. I know that one guy managed to fit 14 Model S modules in his Ranger EV, that would be really cool...


----------



## Ladogaboy (Apr 25, 2010)

Electric A1 said:


> My Ranger actually was originally a lead acid truck, not NiMH. I terms of "defeating" the stock BCM, I think I am most likely going to install Joromy's inverter board, which eliminates the BCM completely, and adds some extra functionality to the truck. I've looked at a few used pack options (including Kia Soul EV, and 2012-14 Rav4 EV), but I'm basically just waiting for the right deal to come along. I know that one guy managed to fit 14 Model S modules in his Ranger EV, that would be really cool...


Yes, I believe it was Joromy who actually installed the 14 Tesla Model S modules. The board also works with Tesla SIMP BMS. I'm not too hot on the Model S modules, though. They are expensive, and they aren't necessarily that much better than the other, less expensive options. 

My goal for right now is to keep at least one of the trucks as stock as possible (other than the battery, obviously). Maybe I'm just being a purist, but the moment I start cracking into the TIM and other systems, I might as well just get an ICE Ranger and convert it to electric like EV West did.


----------



## Bratitude (Jan 23, 2020)

Damien is seeing peak 140kw with his Siemens motor drivin by a gen3 Prius inverter....

dose any one know where to get replacement axle shafts? Or what cv stubs mate with the ranger Siemens gear box?


----------

